# The great Comcast Sports Net/Dish TV HD fraud.....



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

As a Baseball fan in Northern California it's disheartening to see the San Francisco Giants advertised in the program guide to be presented in HD and have the game be in the 4th inning and still no HD. SD is provided but the programing advertised is retarded. I imagine it's a economic issue......but in this case the consumer is being mislead..........I don't know if it's Dish TV or Comcast (Comcast provides the programing to Dish) that's defrauding the customers , but if neither are doing anything about it makes both look deceitful or at best indifferent.......Shame on them........!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not sure you're clear on what fraud is. The game is in HD, it's just not carried in it's entirety in HD on Dish. This isn't new.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm not sure you're clear on what fraud is. The game is in HD, it's just not carried in it's entirety in HD on Dish. This isn't new.


JIP was once the caveat (jointed in progress) I have not seen that in some time. The programming is advertised from the beginning of the game, in this instance 7PM most nights to the end, 10:30 PM most nights......Look (whoever) is advertising something they are not producing.........that's simple enough...


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

356B said:


> JIP was once the caveat (jointed in progress) I have not seen that in some time. The programming is advertised from the beginning of the game, in this instance 7PM most nights to the end, 10:30 PM most nights......Look (whoever) is advertising something they are not producing.........that's simple enough...


Tonight, for apprx. the fifth time this season, the Cubs game on CSN Chicago was not presented in HD on Dish. I assume its a Dish HD capacity issue. Not sure how they decide which RSN on a given night draws the short straw. The Cubs are very bad this year so maybe thats how they get chosen sometimes. Of course, no one at Dish knows diddly about sports so maybe they just flip a coin.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

More like a hat filled with MLB teams and whoever gets chosen until the bandwidth runs out LOL


----------



## azjimbo (Jun 4, 2010)

From what I can see, it's more likely time zone and then market size... 

Whichever team(s) play first get first crack at the HD, then as their games finish, the HD signal gets reallocated to someone farther west.

So, if a west coast team (SF, LA etc.) is on a road trip anywhere east of California/PDT, they would get the signal first, then as their game finished, the HD signal is then reallocated to a west coast team playing at home (SD, Oakland and yes I know they're not on the coast, the Diamondbacks).


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

azjimbo said:


> From what I can see, it's more likely time zone and then market size...
> 
> Whichever team(s) play first get first crack at the HD, then as their games finish, the HD signal gets reallocated to someone farther west.
> 
> So, if a west coast team (SF, LA etc.) is on a road trip anywhere east of California/PDT, they would get the signal first, then as their game finished, the HD signal is then reallocated to a west coast team playing at home (SD, Oakland and yes I know they're not on the coast, the Diamondbacks).


Still doesn't let them off the hook, they list the games in the guide in the HD menu......they are promoting these sporting events as High Definition programming.
What would happen if " Dancing with the Stars" or "30 Rock", or "CSI" was listed/ advertised in HD and was JIP or not shown at all in HD......Both coast and middle America would go nuts........along with Hawaii, Puerto Rico and Alaska......Yesterday the Giants Pirate game aired at noon PST, pre-game was even in HD (which is a little unusual)....the point is Noon starts during the week can hardly be considered Prime Time, if they want to cheat it why not cheat us there instead of 7:15 PM starts when all of Nor-Cal is watching.....? very lame or they just don't give damn......
Are you hearing us Dish?


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Here in Pittsburgh on Root Sports the Giants/Pirates game Wednesday afternoon was provided in HD from the first pitch.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

SDWC said:


> Here in Pittsburgh on Root Sports the Giants/Pirates game Wednesday afternoon was provided in HD from the first pitch.


We saw the same thing......HD game, Giants lose......


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Same thing down here in Central Coast, 411 & 417 MAY come in HD flavor, maybe not, ya never know. Comment above about a hat seems to apply as well as anything else. No sense to it at all. Dish apparently not budgeted for enough bandwidth to go around. Contract's up in a month, may start looking around.....


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

karrank%,

I do apologize for this situation. I enjoy watching my games or programs in HD too. We are working on a resolution to this situation. Thanks.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

So far....so good! 
Giants in HD since this thread started here and elsewhere. I hope this is not a coincidence and Dish is really addressing this issue, thank you Ray.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

356B said:


> So far....so good!
> Giants in HD since this thread started here and elsewhere. I hope this is not a coincidence and Dish is really addressing this issue, thank you Ray.


I hope you get to see the next four games in HD. 
BTW, welcome to Turner Field.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> I hope you get to see the next four games in HD.
> BTW, welcome to Turner Field.


Turner Field is on my "Bucket List", Wrigley then the World Series at AT&T last year, the Concours d' Elegance at Pebble Beach this year. Next year we hope to take the southern route north via Amtrak. Check out the new park being built in Florida currently, Turner, Fenway and if we have any money left and God willing Yankee Stadium, then fly home. Thanks for the welcome, Go Giants!


----------



## mgs24 (Dec 7, 2002)

Well went to the A's game with my family and sat in the front row, 1st base side. Set the game up to record on 409 HD. daughter was excited to get home and possibly see us on TV. What a surprise, nothing recorded. First hour was the Come Back Soon and after that just black. I think I need to take a hike and Money to a different provider. Just a shame I have no problems other the this.

Mike


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

mgs24 said:


> Well went to the A's game with my family and sat in the front row, 1st base side. Set the game up to record on 409 HD. daughter was excited to get home and possibly see us on TV. What a surprise, nothing recorded. First hour was the Come Back Soon and after that just black. I think I need to take a hike and Money to a different provider. Just a shame I have no problems other the this.
> 
> Mike


Known issue. Set a manual timer to start recording 1 minute in.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

What's really a PITA is when you are gonna be out and miss the first part of a game---so you stupidly set your DVR to the HD channel and get over an hour of "Check back often to see if your favorite teams is playing in HD"

that's a mistake I only made once

Even so, I don't think it qualifies as FRAUD


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> karrank%,
> 
> I do apologize for this situation. I enjoy watching my games or programs in HD too. We are working on a resolution to this situation. Thanks.


could customer buy bandwidth so that don't happen or is it more red tape we don't know about?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

356B said:


> Turner Field is on my "Bucket List", Wrigley then the World Series at AT&T last year, the Concours d' Elegance at Pebble Beach this year. Next year we hope to take the southern route north via Amtrak. Check out the new park being built in Florida currently, Turner, Fenway and if we have any money left and God willing Yankee Stadium, then fly home. Thanks for the welcome, Go Giants!


if you prefer watching sports cancel dish and go to directv.

Simple

CSN Bay Area is in HD

but with 2 games left in your season, you have time to think about your choices.

Unless your a sharks fan.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

la24philly said:


> if you prefer watching sports cancel dish and go to directv.
> 
> Simple
> 
> ...


Best of luck in the playoffs.....sorry about Vick......


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

thxs, you had a great run giants but were guranteed a new champion, you need a LF power hitter, maybe go and sign prince fielder?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

la24philly said:


> thxs, you had a great run giants but were guranteed a new champion, you need a LF power hitter, maybe go and sign prince fielder?


You realize Prince isn't a left fielder, right?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i meant L H left handed hitter with power


----------

